# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  PNG Test

## JEK



----------


## stbartshopper

There are lots of "PNG" tests threads on the Forum? What is their purpose  and should they be removed?

----------


## JEK

Testing. Probably.

----------


## RickyG

never thought of trying .png.....what about .tiff?

----------


## elgreaux

nice tiff

----------

